
Google Says Its Job Is to Promote Climate Change Conspiracy Theories - bogle
https://gizmodo.com/google-says-its-job-is-to-promote-climate-change-conspi-1793567621
======
bogle
Follow-up from yesterday's post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13938456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13938456)

